# How many of you had the DNA before?



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

Well I'm going to buy the DNA or the Note II, but I'm not sure yet. Obviously I'm going to play with both before I buy, but how many of you returned your DNA for the Note II? I'm just seeing what people who have used both on a daily basis for a while think about it.


----------



## troyhatton (Jun 6, 2011)

I did. I loved the DNA except for a few important things. The camera sucks, the power button is oddly placed and the charging port cover is utterly ridiculous. The back will scratch easily. The screen is beautiful and I actually don't mind sense. I loved the size. The Note II has INCREDIBLE battery life and an awesome camera. The speaker is louder and overall I think is a better device. For me, the Note II ended up being the better choice.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

troyhatton said:


> I did. I loved the DNA except for a few important things. The camera sucks, the power button is oddly placed and the charging port cover is utterly ridiculous. The back will scratch easily. The screen is beautiful and I actually don't mind sense. I loved the size. The Note II has INCREDIBLE battery life and an awesome camera. The speaker is louder and overall I think is a better device. For me, the Note II ended up being the better choice.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


This about sums up my opinions as well.


----------



## kisypher (May 29, 2012)

Me too. I had the DNA for a couple of days before returning it for the Note 2. The DNA its a great device with a stunning display but I agree with others here that the Note 2 is better overall.



Spencer_Moore said:


> This about sums up my opinions as well.


----------



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

Is the display on the note ii still pretty good? Better than the nexus or s3?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Droid_Evo_8 (Jul 22, 2011)

None removable battery and no microsd slot? Who wants the DNA?









Verizon Galaxy Note 2 FTW


----------



## troyhatton (Jun 6, 2011)

KHeeney5 said:


> Is the display on the note ii still pretty good? Better than the nexus or s3?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


When I first got the Note is like " man this display looks like sh!t but now that I haven't looked at the beauty of the DNA for a few days, I don't even notice. Blacks are deep on the Note but whites are washed out. That's true for all AMOLED though. Way better than the Nexus and almost as good as the SGSIII. Most people won't notice a difference. (Unless side by side)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## troyhatton (Jun 6, 2011)

Droid_Evo_8 said:


> None removable battery and no microsd slot? Who wants the DNA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those two things aren't a big deal for a lot of people. The phone is amazing. I would have kept it if the camera was better and it had a 32GB option. 
Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

I looked at them today, got a replacement GSIII for my nexus, which is on ebay now, that'll get me the rest of the cash I need. I'm leaning towards the note II. Anyhow, saw them today, and the screen on the DNA was amazing, really thin and feels good, but the note ii is cool just because of how big it is. Also the spen looks like it can be really useful. I can only imagine touchwiz based roms with stock android components. I'm leaning to that. And quite honestly, the screen looked fine. Any other great features of the note II?


----------



## xsLoWeDx (Apr 23, 2012)

KHeeney5 said:


> I looked at them today, got a replacement GSIII for my nexus, which is on ebay now, that'll get me the rest of the cash I need. I'm leaning towards the note II. Anyhow, saw them today, and the screen on the DNA was amazing, really thin and feels good, but the note ii is cool just because of how big it is. Also the spen looks like it can be really useful. I can only imagine touchwiz based roms with stock android components. I'm leaning to that. And quite honestly, the screen looked fine. Any other great features of the note II?


multi Windows is a nice touch on gn2... if u had the gs3 this phone doesnt seem that big.. I have small hands and grip with no problem ... nice device to put iphone users to shame!!! Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thrillhouse847 (Jul 24, 2011)

I originally bought the DNA because I was infatuated with the screen and the slim feel of the phone. I had great battery life (24-30 hours with 5-6 hours screen-on time on wifi) and sense 4+ actually looks pretty decent stock/runs very fluidly.

What it came down to for me was the features. I disliked the s-pen at first but now I really dig it and the multi-window function is great. Also, considering how much I use my phone as my go-to device (email, web browsing, on-the-fly document editing), the bigger screen just made sense for me.

I wouldn't bash the DNA or say the Note 2 is far superior, they are both great devices. It really just comes down to what you use you're phone for.

Sent from my SCH-I605


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

the GN2 is far superior end of story...I would never consider a device with no removable battery or storage.


----------



## zaxbysauce (Dec 5, 2012)

droidstyle said:


> the GN2 is far superior end of story...I would never consider a device with no removable battery or storage.


It is not "far superior end of story". I went from the GS3 to the DNA to the Note 2. The decision to move to the N2 was based solely on the added functionality of the phone. These two phones were never meant to compete against each other. The DNA has a substantially faster more advanced SoC in the S4 Pro, a screen in the Super LCD 3 that is basically unmatched in the mobile space, and a superior build quality that all add up to make it an amazing smart phone. It has some drawbacks in design such as the battery, the storage, and the charging port cover, but every phone has drawbacks.

The Note 2 is simply capable of more things than a smartphone. It is a phablet, a category melding device capable of replacing two devices (a phone and a 7inch tablet) in your home. The DNA is an extremely capable smartphone, never intended to be anything more.


----------



## markyoung04 (Sep 22, 2011)

zaxbysauce said:


> It is not "far superior end of story". I went from the GS3 to the DNA to the Note 2. The decision to move to the N2 was based solely on the added functionality of the phone. These two phones were never meant to compete against each other. The DNA has a substantially faster more advanced SoC in the S4 Pro, a screen in the Super LCD 3 that is basically unmatched in the mobile space, and a superior build quality that all add up to make it an amazing smart phone. It has some drawbacks in design such as the battery, the storage, and the charging port cover, but every phone has drawbacks.
> 
> The Note 2 is simply capable of more things than a smartphone. It is a phablet, a category melding device capable of replacing two devices (a phone and a 7inch tablet) in your home. The DNA is an extremely capable smartphone, never intended to be anything more.


Well said - I had the DNA for about 2 1/2 weeks did some traveling with it and when I came back I found that my "fun" was very short lived - so I took the chance on getting the N2 and boy am I happy. Screen for me at least is as good for what I do and now I use the N2 more than my Nexus7 tablet since it is large enough to read on and really has so much more to offer if you are looking to really dive deep into the capabilities of a phone - the stylus brings me back to my iPaq days and I missed those times. When people ask what they should get I ask them what are their intentions - if it is to have a fast phone with a great screen you can use with 1 hand and are around a charging unit for a good part of the day the DNA is a great option. For the adventurous person who wants to explore and really maximize the use of a unit then the N2 is by far a more robust platform.


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

KHeeney5 said:


> Is the display on the note ii still pretty good? Better than the nexus or s3?


The display on the Note II is great, certainly better than the S3 as that used PenTile Matrix while the Note II is RGB.


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

DNA is a great phone but battery sucks and not enough memory at least for me. No removable SD option. I went with note 2 and nice thing is there is a display mode in the display settings the dynamic option is absolutely amazing for those that want sharp crisp colors. And battery on note 2 just will not die I've been beating it up all day 4+hours screen on and still have 20% left after 11 hours constant use and that's not normal use for me just wanted to put it to the test, But either way you go whatever your needs you can't go wrong.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## jiwengang (Jul 10, 2012)

yes I did


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

I personally went with the note 2 for one reason: battery life. I had a thunderbolt before the gnex and have had other HTC phones and all of them, I'm sorry, have awful battery life. Plus add in the way sense UI treats third party apps running in the background then the note 2 is the clear way to go imo

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

